# what kind of fish is most suitable to keep?



## Eric Liu (Mar 3, 2011)

hello guys , i have a question, is there any one have a good knowlege about fish ? what sorts of fish is suitable for keeping and no need to spend to much time on them ? many thanks :fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Eric Liu said:


> hello guys , i have a question, is there any one have a good knowlege about fish ? what sorts of fish is suitable for keeping and no need to spend to much time on them ? many thanks :fish-in-a-bag:


Live bearers especially platys are extremely easy to keep with very little effort. They also have interesting colors as will.

Whether or not that qualifies as having good knowledge about fish in another matter. *old dude

my .02


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah but if you dont want to have to do much dont get male and female, they will breed like crazy and you will have to deal with fry. I made the mistake of starting my girlfriend out wtih fancy guppies, 2 weeks later she had 30 fry i had to deal with.....


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

tetras are easy enough in my book.


----------



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah tetras are sooooo easy to look after its not even funny. But when its time for new fish ill lean more to easier fish rather than waste-making goldfish.


----------



## Fishka2011 (Mar 15, 2011)

I think that fight fish is enought easy.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

So far I think my Afrian Cichlids are the easiest to care for, their tank seems to stay cleaner and they are more fun to watch and have a huge variety of colors.

Male/Female guppies breed like no tomorrow.

Community tank is interesting but seems to dirty up realy fast.


----------

